# Agregar AUX IN en amplificador valvular Ken Brown s400



## velattore (May 4, 2015)

Buenas noches que tal? quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar a poder adaptarle AUX in para conectar cd al amplificador valvular push pull Ken Brown s400. Puede tomar c<omo entrada, donde estan conectados los cables del brazo del giradisco , osea la entrada ...


----------



## pandacba (May 4, 2015)

Podes subir esquema del mismo manual de usuario?
Para hacer eso hacen falta datos, la Señal de un CDplayer es elevada y de mucha dinámica, entrega más de 1V, las entradas fonos dependiendo si son cerámica, piezo o magnética, pueden llegara a ser muy sencibles y sabiendo el nivel que aceptan se te puede indicar como hacer la adaptación


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2015)

Además que podrian tener una ecualización similar a RIAA


----------

